# Tool Talk > Wheels >  2019 Hyundai Santa Fe convertible - photo and video

## Altair

2019 Hyundai Santa Fe concept convertible.



0:56 video:




Previously:

1990 Yugo GVC Cabrio convertible - photo
Ford Focus Pininfarina convertible - photo
1996 Buick Blackhawk convertible - photos
1934 Peugeot 601 Eclipse convertible - photo
1955 Lincoln Capri Woodie Sportsman convertible - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 3, 2022)

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

If you cut the top off of a POS, it just becomes a convertible POS...

----------

Frank S (Oct 11, 2022)

----------

